# Can I use lights for tarantula enclosures, if so, what can I use to mount at the top of shelves



## Fade (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought a shelving unit on amazon to put 1 or 2 20 longs on it and room for my current T and future Ts.  They will be in either 5.5 gallon or 10 gallon aquariums and the arboreals in bugariums or exo terra nano tall or something similar.  The natural sunlight isn't always bright and my light in my room is very dim.

Would my specific tarantulas I am interested in always hide if there is a light?  I have a curly hair and am interested mainly in a gbb and a c.versicolor.  Others are L.p., A.geniculata, and maybe a psalmopoeus sp.  I might get into some old worlds like obt, c.darlingi, p.regalis, or golden blue leg baboon.

I was wondering if their is a cheap Led strip light that you can easily mount to the top of shelves which IDEALLY can grow plants.  Or maybe those LED lights that come in a bundle.  I see some on amazon that grow plants but they are purple or pink.  I want to make display enclosures only that includes live plants.

Here is the shelving unit I bought: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LRFG60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2018)

You can use any lighting as long as doesnt generate too much heat.

I use LED spot bulbs. I think you could these.
View media item 40215
Or you could just use plants that don’t require much light to grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jun 20, 2018)

Fade said:


> I bought a shelving unit on amazon to put 1 or 2 20 longs on it and room for my current T and future Ts.  They will be in either 5.5 gallon or 10 gallon aquariums and the arboreals in bugariums or exo terra nano tall or something similar.  The natural sunlight isn't always bright and my light in my room is very dim.
> 
> Would my specific tarantulas I am interested in always hide if there is a light?  I have a curly hair and am interested mainly in a gbb and a c.versicolor.  Others are L.p., A.geniculata, and maybe a psalmopoeus sp.  I might get into some old worlds like obt, c.darlingi, p.regalis, or golden blue leg baboon.
> 
> ...


All tararantulas despise lights so you may not see them out that often but as long as it’s not in 24/7 and they don’t emitt heat it’s probably fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Campi95 (Jun 20, 2018)

It depends on your budget at the end of the day. Bear in mind that the same light spectrum that plants require to live (blueish white) is the one that tarantulas despise. 

I’ve had great success with the Phillips Hue lightstrip on my T cabinet. If they’re out, I’ll turn the lights on in red color and Max brightness, and they do not notice it at all. If I switch to white, they do immediately start going places. 

Basically, as long as you do LED lights, heat won’t be a problem. But you may have to pick between your plants growing in a tank with a pet hole, or happy display tarantulas in a fake plant terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 20, 2018)

Red LEDs. Or LEDs with a red option. Ts dont run from red light. Blue supposedly works the same way, but not from what I've experienced.


----------

